

How To Stop Losing Money On Social Media – Proven System and Case Studies - itseugene
http://www.slideshare.net/clement1/stop-sucking-at-social-media-socialmetric-slidecomet/

======
jesusmichael
Social marketing is over-rated... no real winners there...

